# Should I be worried?



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry, no pics that i can take because I have only cellphone camera.

Species: Ryukin
Size: Little bigger than a golfball

Water Quality: Ammon = 0 N2 = 0 N3 = .25
Temp = 79degs F
Tank: 10gal
Filter: UG w/ powerhead and DIY Charcoal filter
Tank Mates: 1 female guppy, 2 guppy fry

Symptoms: only symtom is a small slowly growing smooth black blemish located ontop the rightside gill flap. Close observation I can not determine if it is subdermal. But I suspect that it is because the texture seems the same as the surrounding area. Aside from that there are no outward signs of distress, Ryukin is eating, pooping, and being dumb/happy as usual.

What is it? We talking Sub-Dermal Hematoma here or some kind of fungal growth?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok if im not mistaken.. a ryukin is a goldfish.. right? 
1) with a max size of over a foot..goldfish are too big for 10 gallon tanks.. though people have sucessfully kept goldfish in such small quarters it is not recommended.. things like this can happen easily if the enviorment is not suitable
2) 79 degrees is too hot for a coldwater goldfish


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I know, unfortunatly that's 4 degrees cooler than room tempurature. Goldfish is small enough for 10gal. at the moment. He's really only there as an ammonia source and he doesn't eat guppy fry.


----------

